# Blue Evening Dress -- Crocheted



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

On April 4th, I posted pictures of a crocheted wedding dress designed and made by my friend Laury. Many of you asked to see some of her other work. Following are pictures of a blue evening ensemble (dress with matching cape) that she made in 2012. Like the wedding dress, this design is a one-of-a-kind (no pattern available). This was made using size 20 crochet thread and a bagillion crystal beads -- all threaded before the crochet work. The dress is fitted and has a slit up the left leg to allow for easy movement and sitting ease. The cape adds a bit of modesty to the ensemble, but when it is removed the dress is quite provocative. So, if the wedding dress was classic and elegant, this ensemble is a bit naughty.


----------



## cmbul (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow stunning


----------



## dotdot (Feb 6, 2012)

amazing


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Tell Laury, it is simply stunning. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Daylily4 (Feb 24, 2013)

WOW!!! Laury is good.


----------



## Arwin (Nov 16, 2011)

oh my word, how absolutely gorgeous is that!!!
what a talented woman, 
that dress is so beautiful!
thank you for sharing her photos


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That is absolutely stunning! Laury is so talented.
I remember the wedding dress :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

What a LOT of work! beautiful.


----------



## lindag1949 (Dec 23, 2012)

what a clever lady it is gorgeous.


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful! I love the white halter top you showed in another post. She should sell her patterns!!


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

STUNNING, STUNNING, STUNNING!!! What a very talented lady, she is just amazing. And everything fits to a "T". Really love seeing her work.


Thank you for sharing with us.

sandyj1942


----------



## determined_to-knit (May 16, 2011)

Wow! Stunning work! Laury is quite talented! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I am so amazed at that beautiful creation. Very tastefully done and perfect for this model.


----------



## Juneperk (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm lost for words. What patience you have. GREAT!!!


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Really stunning! Great job.


----------



## JoanValJoan (Aug 12, 2011)

How beautiful what a great job. Great figure too...va va voom! :lol:


----------



## denise1948 (Dec 1, 2011)

stunning absolutely beautiful 
love denise x


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Ditto on what everyone else said, they took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## dogsfriend (May 15, 2013)

Wow ! Stunning is the right word ! Congratulations to your friend Laury ! Thanks for sharing with us !


----------



## fromvegreville (Apr 16, 2012)

I agree it is gorgeous! I also agree that there must be at LEAST a "bagillion" beads!!


----------



## EFerg (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm in awe of her talent. This is absolutely stunning.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

Laury's work is glorious!
We are so fortunate to be able to see it.
Please, let her know that we are awed by her gift.

Does she knit, as well?


----------



## Sandifrommichigan (Oct 31, 2012)

That is Gorgeous, Your Friend Laury is a true artist...I can't imagine how many hours she has in that dress, but it is just beautiful. 

Angel hugs and Happy Stitches. 
Sandi


----------



## Mary Glass (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow! I wish I was only thin enough to wear it.


----------



## vreinholde (Jan 28, 2011)

Great dress,,, Thanks for showing it to us...


----------



## CathyAnn (May 14, 2011)

It's breathtaking! Fabulous!


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

This is stunning!!!


----------



## isaacsnan (Apr 10, 2012)

WOW......Now that is one talented lady.....xx


----------



## stevieland (Sep 15, 2011)

I too am at a loss for words!! That is a fabulous and amazing dress. What an artist.


----------



## christine4321 (Jun 10, 2012)

I knew I never should have clicked on it, this dress is absolutely stunning! Way to go!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Magnificent,beautiful work. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## maybebabydesigns (Dec 11, 2012)

what a beautiful dress and made so well :thumbup:


----------



## Keeweegirl (Oct 3, 2012)

Fabulous work!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

this is extremely beautiful and beyond that looks beautiful on you--this is a piece of art.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Very creative! Beautiful gown.


----------



## beverlyl (Apr 20, 2011)

What a wonderful job she did!!! So beautiful!!


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Jaw dropping gorgeous!!!


----------



## Valanteen (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful


----------



## justcrafty (Jun 30, 2012)

stunning the pineapple design lends itself to many different items


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

That dress is AMAZING, the hours of work in it just blows me away, I saw the wedding gown too, that girl is sooo talented


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Wow!!!!! Absolutely gorgeous!!!! What a exquisite gown and cape. I love it!!!! ;0)


----------



## dragonflylace (Jul 2, 2012)

So beautiful I can't find any words to express it besides Lovely, Stunning, Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

That is just gorgeous! What a talent. I am in awe!


----------



## Annie Rose (Apr 20, 2013)

I call that real art....the dress is just so gorgeous. I don't know how to describe the feelings I have about a person that can do work like that.....you are so gifted and talented!! Oh, I wish I had a talent.


----------



## dwidget (May 30, 2011)

what a great craftswoman you are. it is absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## helenlou (Apr 4, 2012)

What a talent! And it fits just perfectly too. Amazing work.


----------



## bluenavy67 (Apr 6, 2013)

Gorgeous dress! Incredible work!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Simply elegant outfit,very talented lady.


----------



## Glennis (Mar 10, 2011)

This is gorgeous.


----------



## Whitwillhands (Feb 12, 2012)

This lady is so talented.


----------



## bestgramma (Mar 14, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Should be on the cover of a magazine. Words aren't enough. It is perfect.


----------



## Gladrags (Mar 18, 2012)

Nothing Naughty about this dress,just an amazing creation.

such talent...wow...


----------



## elcue (Jul 1, 2011)

Fabulous! The fit is just perfect. I can't help thinking that it must be quite heavy; I have a couple of large items crocheted with cotton and they weigh a ton! 
I'd love to know how much time she put into this stunning project. The beading alone must have taken quite some time. 
Thank you for sharing these pics.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Oh my...that's stunning!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

WOW - the whole outfit is truly amazing - absolutely beautiful


----------



## donnaparrone (Dec 22, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Beautiful, and looks great on you.


----------



## Lalane (Aug 23, 2011)

WOW!!!!! That is the most beautiful dress I have ever seen, your friend is soooooooo talented. Gorgeous work. I love it.


----------



## Shelly51 (Dec 29, 2012)

Stunning! I'm speechless !


----------



## norm13 (Jul 15, 2012)

oh my goodness! what a beautiful dress. I cannot even imagine doing such a pattern. It is exquisite


----------



## moherlyle (May 14, 2011)

Wowee kazowee! That's gorgeous!


----------



## Dorabell (May 26, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful, your friend is super talented.


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

What a beautiful dress and cape. She is certainly a very talented artist with the hook and needle.


----------



## pattibe (Feb 2, 2012)

I am speechless...that is nothing short of amazing, gorgeous, stunning, couture. A work of Art!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

WOW, WOW and WOW. Pineapple crochet is my personal favorite.


----------



## SassyToy1 (Mar 31, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful great job


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

that is beautiful.. and it fits the model perfectly..


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Laury ask me to thank all of you for your kind comments. I should have pointed out earlier that it is indeed Laury who is modelling the gown. While working with her husband to operate their cattle ranch, she puts in a lot of hard physical work -- no wonder she has such a nice build!!!! I'm glad that you enjoy seeing her work -- I think it is very special. And for those of you who commented on the beads, she uses a technique which requires that she pre-load the crochet thread with beads and then moves the bead into place as she is crocheting. As with knitting, it takes special care to make sure that the bead sits on the face of the garment. It is an amazing process. Thank you all for sharing my friend, Laury's, work.


----------



## KnitWare (Mar 29, 2011)

That's a lot of pineapple. Must have taken a lot of time crocheting this.


----------



## momanna (Nov 12, 2011)

How ab fab is that! You look beautiful and the gown is as well!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

beautiful!!!


----------



## 10Jean (Feb 20, 2011)

Supurb work done with such patience and art.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh my! I'm not much of a crocheter but I have sense enough to know that this is really something "special". Laurey did a beautiful job, and to design something like this is awesome! I think that she should enter this into a contest or have it copyrighted and sell in a crochet magazine!

She is so talented! Beautiful!


----------



## patriciaw (Dec 8, 2012)

incredible, beautiful, stunning. I was so impressed I even called my husband over to look at it.


----------



## Paula Plant (Apr 5, 2011)

unreal beautiful


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

It's incredible, wonderful and stunning! I bow to your ability. I only hope someday to be half that good. 
I do have a little question, where do you find those closure thingies on the caplet? And what are they called?
I love them. I have a couple of sweaters (sorry store bought...haven't done sweaters yet!) with them on them, and would like to get some to use. Thanks 
And again Wow oh Wow! Great Dress!


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

WoW! and then WoW! again!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

MaineSqueeze -- the clasp on the capelet was purchased on e-bay. When Laury incorporated it into the cape she embellished the clasp by adding in a couple of the same beads that she crocheted into the cape/dress. Actually, she did this when she sewed the clasp on. I've inspected it up close and it really is a seamless effect.


----------



## MaineSqueeze (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, I went to ebay and entered metal clasp and in the first page of 200 there were oh 90% lobster clasps and a few odds and ends but nothing of the sort that was on the caplet. Can you...or anyone tell me what to call them, since clasp doesn't seem to work, there are over 11 more pages, and I'd like to narrow it down so I don't have to look at all of them! Thanks so much.


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

What an incredible dress, and the model sure has the body for that style.


----------



## Loves2Knit (Feb 21, 2011)

I can't say more than everyone else has. Just beautiful!!


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

Lovely! You have the figure to wear it well! Beautiful!


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

That's beautiful.


----------



## Monika (Oct 5, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## Gail DSouza (Nov 12, 2012)

Wow!! Cannot find the appropriate words!!!
It is exquisite!!
With all the bead work incorporated in it , it is a labor of love!
It takes my breath away
Thanks for posting!


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

The dress is so stunning! Such beautiful work and clever design.


----------



## Sneezy62 (Nov 29, 2012)

Be still my heart! That is gorgeous! What a blessed talent! Blessed because she made it for you! She is a jewel!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Just to clarify for everyone -- Laury's gowns and tops are made by her to fit her. She is the model in the photos -- not me -- I'm much too round. The only thing I have made by Laury is a beautiful latch hook rug which she did especially for my large master bath.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

Wow!!!
Where did you wear this lovely dress?


----------



## Safeya (Feb 2, 2013)

It's very lovely. She should be selling these!


----------



## Geeks Crotchet (Apr 3, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful. Whom ever she made this ensemble for must be feel like a princess wearing it. I would love to see some more of her creations. I agree with Willi66, she should paten and sell her patterns. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## sanaylor (Nov 24, 2011)

Incredible! Truly a work of art!


----------



## justfara (Sep 9, 2011)

That is totally amazing!!!


----------



## jmewin (Oct 18, 2012)

OMG!! Fantastic.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

The gown is stunning :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## TX2008 (Feb 25, 2013)

Absoluely stunning...Such beautiful work, and the results are perfect.


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

beautiful!!!!!


----------



## EileenED (Aug 19, 2011)

How beautiful


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

I remember seeing the other one. This one, too, is beyond words beautiful! Thanks so much for sharing it with us. Happy Needling.to you and your friend. jberg


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Wow! A real treasure to be worn by the person with the lovely figure to complement it. (Now, how does she keep from snagging it on something - first thing I'd probably do.)


----------



## Nojoheffner (Oct 24, 2012)

It should be on display! It is absolutely beautiful!
And I can't even get a dish cloth come out right!!!


----------



## Akg (Nov 21, 2012)

Speechless!!!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Truly lovely!


----------



## jeannek (Apr 2, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!!!!!!!!


----------



## nemcfo (Jul 29, 2012)

Amazing work. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## ALRUNA 1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Wow that is fantastic!! I love it.


----------



## EZ2 (Aug 11, 2011)

Breath takingly beautiful.


----------



## djones5252 (May 6, 2011)

Her work is amazing! And, all free hand with no pattern! Again...amazing!


----------



## Edith M (Aug 10, 2011)

That is truly amazing. THe stuff my dreams are made of. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CarolBest (Sep 14, 2011)

WOW..OH WOW :thumbup:


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

WOW!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

I can't find the right words to express how wonderful this work is. It's really beautiful!


----------



## libra59_1 (May 15, 2012)

Stunning! I want to be that good!


----------



## cheecat (Dec 30, 2011)

Again, your friends work is UNBELIEVABLY FANTASTIC!!!!!!


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Beautiful dress and such dedication.... amazing!


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

Arwin said:


> oh my word, how absolutely gorgeous is that!!!
> what a talented woman,
> that dress is so beautiful!
> thank you for sharing her photos


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

My oh my!


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Almost didn't take a peak at this because it said crochet and I don't crochet, but I am glad I did. Curiosity got the better of me and the dress is amazing and looks like a million bucks on you......I am sure you will take great pride in wearing it and get loads of compliments! Great job...


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

How beautiful!!


----------



## ladydog (Nov 21, 2011)

WOW.... I had no idea a crocheted or knitted dress could look so wonderful .... and wearable!


----------



## Byrdgal (Jun 27, 2011)

How gorgeous!!!! Beautiful work!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

WOW! WOW! WOW! Beyond words amazingly stunning!


----------



## CBCAROL (Apr 12, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> On April 4th, I posted pictures of a crocheted wedding dress designed and made by my friend Laury. Many of you asked to see some of her other work. Following are pictures of a blue evening ensemble (dress with matching cape) that she made in 2012.
> 
> FANTASTIC - THIS IS REALLY BEAUTIFUL !!!


----------



## mum41 (Jul 26, 2011)

Took my breath away. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mosmith (Oct 18, 2012)

So so absolutely gorgeous


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely amazing work of art! Your friend's design and execution skill are superb. Thank you for sharing and thank her for allowing you to.


----------



## glenys90 (Apr 15, 2012)

FANTASTIC


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Wow stunning!


----------



## Roe (Feb 10, 2011)

I am speechless. Words aren't adequate enough to say stunningly beautiful...my jaw dropped and I think I forgot to breathe for a few minutes while looking at the art and workmanship that went into designing. WOW!!!


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow your friend is quite the artist. Absolutely beautiful and you wear it well. Love it. :thumbup:


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Remarkable. If only I was so talented. Beautiful, beautiful dress.


----------



## Jillyrich (Feb 11, 2013)

SHE IS AMAZZZZZZING!!!!!!!


----------



## ladyjayne (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow!!!That's a lot of work! Gorgeous!


----------



## Isabel (Mar 15, 2011)

Masterpiece!


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Linheln (Jun 14, 2012)

What a stunning creation. So beautifully done. She is amazing.


----------



## mary0838 (Jan 10, 2013)

Wow!


----------



## Thulha (Nov 10, 2011)

Unbelievable!!! And it fits you perfectly too! Very talented friend.


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Beautiful, as are you. Thank you so much for showing us.


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

That is absolutely gorgeous. Carol


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> On April 4th, I posted pictures of a crocheted wedding dress designed and made by my friend Laury. Many of you asked to see some of her other work. Following are pictures of a blue evening ensemble (dress with matching cape) that she made in 2012. Like the wedding dress, this design is a one-of-a-kind (no pattern available). This was made using size 20 crochet thread and a bagillion crystal beads -- all threaded before the crochet work. The dress is fitted and has a slit up the left leg to allow for easy movement and sitting ease. The cape adds a bit of modesty to the ensemble, but when it is removed the dress is quite provocative. So, if the wedding dress was classic and elegant, this ensemble is a bit naughty.


WOW! WOW! 
:shock: :shock: absolutely GEORGOUS! Beautiful work.. wow...


----------



## Knuttyknitter941 (Oct 22, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## Donnaj65 (Sep 26, 2012)

All eyes will be on you for sure when you show up with this dress on. Stunning!!


----------



## sheilahmccormick (Feb 28, 2012)

Stunning is the word that immediately popped into my mind. I see I'm not the only one. BEAUTIFULLY STUNNING


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Wow wow wow- great work of art.


----------



## Laura R (Apr 14, 2011)

Your friend Laury is a true artist. Exquisite!

I shared the wedding dress with everyone I know and they were as impressed as I.

Please convey our amazement at her talent, patience and artistry.


----------



## usha d (Oct 8, 2012)

amazing


----------



## Devora (Dec 1, 2012)

Totally beautiful and amazing, the best crochet work I have ever seen.


----------



## lori2637 (Jan 25, 2011)

Pretty


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

Agree. Just stunning.


----------



## bfralix (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow! Beautiful


----------



## Stravvie (May 19, 2013)

This dress is absolutely wonderful. The craftsmanship is out of this world. You should contact Kate Middleton because this is just her style. Classical and beautifully fitted. Thank you for showing it.


----------



## train (Nov 6, 2011)

WOW! This lady knows how to crochet! absolutely stunning


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

OMG!!!! That is absolutely gorgeous!!! Lots of love and time put into this stunning dress. The caplet adds the finishing touches perfectly! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sallygl (Aug 12, 2011)

LOVE IT!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

This is a showstopper for sure1


----------



## 48barb (Mar 24, 2011)

SUPERB! Model is pretty good too!


----------



## cgcharles (Feb 23, 2011)

WOW! Impressive work.


----------



## basiamo (Sep 7, 2011)

Breath taking


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

That is just beautiful, lots of lovely stitches, thanks for sharing.

CeliaJ


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

What beautiful work of art. I would be worried I would catch it on something and mess the whole thing up. It is truly amazing work.


----------



## Meerkat (May 16, 2013)

Wow, lovely.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Wowza, Laury is very talented!! Her work is simply amazing. Thanks for posting .


----------



## meann (Jan 2, 2012)

super!


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

This is the most beautiful crocheted item I have ever seen.


----------



## jmf6406 (Dec 13, 2012)

Wow! Absolutely stunning!


----------



## maryellen 60 (Nov 7, 2011)

All I can say is WOW!!!


----------



## Muddyann (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow, that must have taken forever.


----------



## kacey64 (Mar 23, 2011)

What a work of art! Your friend is amazing. Thank you both for sharing.


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> On April 4th, I posted pictures of a crocheted wedding dress designed and made by my friend Laury. Many of you asked to see some of her other work. Following are pictures of a blue evening ensemble (dress with matching cape) that she made in 2012. Like the wedding dress, this design is a one-of-a-kind (no pattern available). This was made using size 20 crochet thread and a bagillion crystal beads -- all threaded before the crochet work. The dress is fitted and has a slit up the left leg to allow for easy movement and sitting ease. The cape adds a bit of modesty to the ensemble, but when it is removed the dress is quite provocative. So, if the wedding dress was classic and elegant, this ensemble is a bit naughty.


So elegant and different!x


----------



## alwilda (Apr 14, 2011)

STUNNING!!!!!!


----------



## needlelark (Apr 14, 2011)

Oh this is Stunning! Beautiful work (on a lovely model). Congratulations to your clever friend. :-D


----------



## diane403 (Jun 26, 2012)

OMG!!!! WONDERFUL!!!


----------



## knittingpagan (Aug 15, 2011)

they are beautiful. I hope that someday I will be that good at knitting.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Speechless. That is so beautiful.


----------



## crazy-dutch-lady (May 26, 2012)

That is absolutely gorgeous,,,,what a dress !!!!


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Stunning :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

So much talent! I hope she rewarded well for her work, it is fantastic, with no pattern, wow, thank you for sharing your friends work, enjoy seeing her stunning gowns,


----------



## coolbreeze (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow she is good. Thanks for sharing and happy yarning. :lol:


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Stunning. Great job.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> On April 4th, I posted pictures of a crocheted wedding dress designed and made by my friend Laury. Many of you asked to see some of her other work. Following are pictures of a blue evening ensemble (dress with matching cape) that she made in 2012. Like the wedding dress, this design is a one-of-a-kind (no pattern available). This was made using size 20 crochet thread and a bagillion crystal beads -- all threaded before the crochet work. The dress is fitted and has a slit up the left leg to allow for easy movement and sitting ease. The cape adds a bit of modesty to the ensemble, but when it is removed the dress is quite provocative. So, if the wedding dress was classic and elegant, this ensemble is a bit naughty.


Wow!!!! beautiful work and it fits so good. Like the colour. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Carol in Mt. Hood (Jun 13, 2013)

Her grandmother taught her how to crochet.Starting when Laury was very young. What a wonderful world was opened .Love,Mom.


----------



## lponsford (Jan 17, 2011)

WoW


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Stunning!! Nothing like having a one-of-kind


----------



## Moon (Jun 21, 2012)

Beautiful work!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Beautiful work by your friend Laury &#128158;


----------

